# AMAZON has DeWALT 618 Router for 116.99!!



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

Amazon has a few DeWalt products on sale today. They have the 618 Router for 116. Not Bad Deal. 

Direct Link Here


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I clicked the link..about $160. Sale over I guess.


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

ya it was a daily deal.


----------

